# What makes a good fursona to you?



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 7, 2019)

_Obligatory: "I searched if this was already asked here but if I fricked something up while doing so, I'm sorry, feel free do just delete this."_

I just wanted to hear what people think is necessary to have a "good" fursona.
Is it the style that needs to fit, be it very faithful to the animal that the sona represents or better further away from it to allow for more individuality and creativity? And if it's the latter, how much tolerance do you have for usually unrealistic details that could possibly look good? (Like heavy piercings stuck into the thin ears of a dog that usually could never stand up straight with so much stuff stuck in them.)
Is the backstory important or can it be enjoyed with a total lack of one? And if a backstory should be existent, do you prefer more dramatic ones over believable backstories?
Are endless, tiny little details the thing that intrigues you the most, like the sonas favorite tea, hobby or other details that flesh it out further?
Or is it a combination of all of these that makes you go "oh heck yeah, that's the stuff!"


----------



## Tyno (Aug 7, 2019)

can be simple as a cartoon character that's it really. No one really makes characters like those.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 7, 2019)

A fursona that’s important and means something to someone is a great fursona in my book.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 7, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> A fursona that’s important and means something to someone is a great fursona in my book.


Sounds interesting, do you have an example?


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Aug 7, 2019)

I've seen some people say that just having your sona be you in anthro form is "lazy" and that their backstory should be fleshed out back to their first words. Like if you want to do that, fine. My sona is just me in anthro form and that is totally fine too!
I have other characters that I _have_ made profiles for, but my sona wasn't made for that. I don't like to embellish myself or anything like that so she is 100% true to me.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 7, 2019)

Any fursona that really means something to the person who has taken it on.  
I've had my fursona for about ten years now and she has evolved from a simple roleplay character in the Second Life grid, to a true fursona.  
Her mix of species - orca and wolf - represents my own love for both land and sea.  
We are both kind of shy around new people, but try to he helpful and friendly.  We are both afraid of heights.  
She is some of the things I wish I could be MORE like, and after years of roleplaying as the character, it's actually given me a bit more confidence to stand my ground.
She and I have both been victims of partners who were deceitful, manipulative and controlling. . .we have both since moved on and found that life is better when you cut the toxic people out of it.


----------



## Nanominyo (Aug 8, 2019)

A great fursona comes through many years of struggles.
Personal wise I prefer sonas which mainly use natural colors you would find on animals in the wilf with a few colors there doesn't belong there.
It's fine people can love their blue and green foxes and wolves and that, and they should be free to. Design wise do I just find it a minus to have that as major colors as it removes the fact that these same characters have no personality.
A good fursona has more personality than "gender, sexuality and sex" and feels like it actually has been taken care of in more than one way than just for one thing.
If you relate to a character with no personality am I deeply worried for you as a human being. Like not even as a child did we relate to characters with no personality...
But beside that do I not have the wild expectations. You don't need a backstory for your sona, you can - just like me - slap your own goddamn personality on them, but it's a personality.

But for my own sona, he wasn't my sona at first, in fact I adopted the design which I back then thought the 53USD was a very expensive price to pay, just for the design. This is to be remembered that I was 19 and new to all this adopt thing. I've learned.

But many people who obviously wants Asaroth's design, knows they are never gonna get it, because I actually became fond of him because a friend of mine continued drawing fanart of him. I simply just came to love the design, so I made him a story - of a kind -
It was first 6 months ago I decided for him to be my sona, before that was I struggling with which of my furry ocs represented me most.
Though funny enough if I was to get a fursuit would I rather get one of my character Fall or my oc Razak.
Mainly because I still haven't seen anyone nail a horse fursuit without it looking... either too real or too MLP... If I had time myself I would properly had looked into fursuit making myself, but that's not gonna happen :/

In the end, I work too hard on making Asaroth a good fursona that has some value in both personality, looks, story etc. 
But I do prefer if people actually gave their sonas a personality. IDC if it's your personality or not but it's sad to find out some people only use their sonas to satisfy a sexual desire mentally ._.' and quite scary to...


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 8, 2019)

Honestly, any fursona that its owner is able to connect with is a good one IMO. Be it a fleshed out character with a long backstory or just a pretty design.


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 14, 2019)

so my own personal feelings, atleast this is how I did it with Drach. the connection the person has to it, like if someone tried to claim Drach as theirs I'd honestly would be super upset because Drach is more than just a character to me. like I put alot of emotion and thought into him and while everyone has their own ideas of how to do a fursona I think the main factor is that they should be important to the person regardless of complexity


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 14, 2019)

If you enjoy using it/drawing it/etc. that is the only qualification for me. 

It can be the best design in the world or have the best backstory. If you don’t like using it or it’s just not fun it’s not worth it.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 16, 2019)

Design and personality. I believe if you can have a good personality and good design you'll be fine.


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 16, 2019)

For me it would be design(including personality),story and how important the sona is to the creator.


----------



## LeFay (Aug 16, 2019)

I think a good sona is one that looks largely organic. Like a character that fits into the world, style and setting that they are trying to fit into if that makes sense. Overdone or extravagant sonas can fit into that if done right. But I find that sonas that appear more like a citizen and less like a main character are more appealing.


----------

